# Fallout removers what you all using?



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Alternatives to iron X?

I've been using iron X well once I've ever used it.
I've only used glue & tar remover then used a clay mitt lately 

Just wondering what you all use I'm on the look out to try a new fallout remover 

Also thinking of going back to the old clay bar!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Been using Wax Tec fall off for years after I stocked up on it. It WAS the best one I've used but sadly no longer available. 

But recently I've given a Dooka Bleed a go and to say I'm impressed is an understatement. Really pleased with it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I used Autosmart Fallout Remover yesterday and it worked very well, no surprises just worked very well.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

BH KORROSOL is very good and just tried car chem revolt for the first time last week and I was very impressed with that. 
I would recommend both


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Dodo Juice ferrous dueller or Obsession Wax renegade.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I have Ironx and Korrosol and both do the job fine.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dooka bleed


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Heard that most fallout removers have the same stuff in them... I'm no chemist but I'm sure there can't be many different versions of this?

I use auto perfection one at the moment as I got it for £4 in a sale and it's no different than Devils blood, dragons breath, purple rain or the AF stuff I've used.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

not used many, but currently using powermaxed fallout remover.

Does what it says on the tin!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

AUTOSMART Red 7, everything else is far far too expensive


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Korrosol works great for me.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

c87reed said:


> Korrosol works great for me.


yea its great, i found it very effective as well,

I cant understand why they are all so expensive though


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Autosmart or korrosol I Mght go for so far


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone willing to split 5L BH korrosol?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Got 2 on the go at the moment, Power maxed and angelwax:thumb:


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Got 2 on the go at the moment, Power maxed and angelwax:thumb:


Wish I had 2 on the go


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

For the price Hdd is hard to miss, I think Brian rates it too: will be my next purchase
http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co....out-remover-gel-group-but?variant=17672030275


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

car chem revolt


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> car chem revolt


+1 :thumb:


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

euge07 said:


> AUTOSMART Red 7, everything else is far far too expensive


+1 maybe not to everyones taste...but for the price...its a no brainer


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Angelwax Revelation. Effective, smells nice (sort of) and not bad value.


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

For my first attempt at detailing, I've just used Gyeon Q2M Tar followed by Gyeon Q2M Iron. When I clayed it with BH clay, I was surprised how little contaminant there was on the clay for a 12 year old car that has never been detailed before. The surface feels really smooth ready for my attempts at compounding, polishing etc. The Gyeon did a good job to get rid of so much crud - even though I'd given the car a good wash beforehand, the sponge that I used to wipe the Q2M off was filthy.

I was impressed! Not sure about the smell of the stuff though - bit sulphurous. Are they all like that?

Marco


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dodo juice ferrous dueller. 

Use red7 and korrosal from time to time.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

ah234 said:


> For the price Hdd is hard to miss, I think Brian rates it too: will be my next purchase
> http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co....out-remover-gel-group-but?variant=17672030275


I do indeed and can't fault it. The price and dilution is just a massive bonus as is the scent.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Marco Polo said:


> For my first attempt at detailing, I've just used Gyeon Q2M Tar followed by Gyeon Q2M Iron. When I clayed it with BH clay, I was surprised how little contaminant there was on the clay for a 12 year old car that has never been detailed before. The surface feels really smooth ready for my attempts at compounding, polishing etc. The Gyeon did a good job to get rid of so much crud - even though I'd given the car a good wash beforehand, the sponge that I used to wipe the Q2M off was filthy.
> 
> I was impressed! Not sure about the smell of the stuff though - bit sulphurous. Are they all like that?
> 
> Marco


http://www.detailingwiki.org/decontaminating/what-is-a-fallout-remover/



> Fallout remover stink. Some manufacturers have tried to make it smell a bit better, but even then do they still smell horrible. This is caused by the ingredients and till thus far, nobody has found a way to completely solve the awful smell


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

I use Iron x and also tried a sample of fireball ultimate iron. I'd say the fireball worked faster than iron x. Not sure why or how but it did. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

Used Korrosol and Power maxed Iron off to good effect, but will be trying AS Red 7 next or maybe the HDD Ferric as this looks good value/performance.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bilt hamber Korrosol.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Red 7 because of the price you can get it for. 

Gonz.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Another vote for Dodo juice ferrous dueller - I was very impressed by it - just don't get it on your eye (it's not pleasant)!


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Question for those who have used both IronX and Korrosol: is Korrosol as effective as IronX? I've only used IronX and would like to buy it in 4l container but it's unavailable at Elite car care at the moment so before buying Korrosol I would like to be sure in its effectiveness


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I found Korrosol comparable, if not slightly better that IronX. To be honest, the BH guys churn out some great products.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd also pick Korrosol over IronX , but only just . I've got some of the Powermaxxed iron remover to try out too .

Mark


----------



## CJohnson (Sep 2, 2014)

Dooka Bleed for me too


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

If it helps anyone eurocarparts now stock Power maxed fallout remover, with flash30 at the moment it's 9.09 for the bottle with free delivery 
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...r-cleaning/wheel-cleaner/?542772020&0&cc5_111


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Coming up at £12.99 now


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Missed it by 12 mins, there is a 20% code but no doubt there will be another 30% one soon

Flash30 still works just tried


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Looking now.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ah234 said:


> If it helps anyone eurocarparts now stock Power maxed fallout remover, with flash30 at the moment it's 9.09 for the bottle with free delivery
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...r-cleaning/wheel-cleaner/?542772020&0&cc5_111


PM at ECP...winner winner.

5 litres of their regular wheel cleaner on order, cheap as chips.

Thx for heads up


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

I've ordered some Gyeon Iron to try. I will report how it goes.


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyone tried Trolls Breath from Pro Kleen? 10 litres from Amazon for £35.00


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

ICBM said:


> Anyone tried Trolls Breath from Pro Kleen? 10 litres from Amazon for £35.00


be keen to try this, great price


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

For the purposes of progress, I have ordered some......Will review.


----------



## Space Coyote (Aug 5, 2016)

I use BH Korrosol.

Great product, but it doesn't seem to last long


----------



## WEIR_SJ (Mar 10, 2006)

This may be a silly question but....

....Has anyone ever added the fall out remover to the snow foam?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WEIR_SJ said:


> This may be a silly question but....
> 
> ....Has anyone ever added the fall out remover to the snow foam?


Why would you?

It'd water it down beyond belief


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Found this thread helpful as I've only ever used Tardis then a clay bar. I'm new to these fallout products. 

Going to try one of the ones mentioned above but I have a quick question... Do you still see them doing their thing on a black car? How do you make sure you've rinsed it all off if the paint is a dark colour? 

Sorry for the thread hijack!


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

WEIR_SJ said:


> This may be a silly question but....
> 
> ....Has anyone ever added the fall out remover to the snow foam?


Isn't there an iron X snow soap?

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

May have to pop a visit to the Autosmart guys across the city. Im all out of FR so the RED 7 looks ideal in bulk form.

Just finished off my power maxed FR, It worked well, but I was having to hit the same area several times before i got no pink, and the £10 500ml bottle, i only managed i think 2 applications, and that's just using it on the bottoms of the doors and around the arches.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

dezzy said:


> Found this thread helpful as I've only ever used Tardis then a clay bar. I'm new to these fallout products.
> 
> Going to try one of the ones mentioned above but I have a quick question... Do you still see them doing their thing on a black car? How do you make sure you've rinsed it all off if the paint is a dark colour?
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack!


I look at it using a really bright light, seems to help show it up quite well


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

Used Bh Korrosol and Pm iron off in the past with success (korrosol better) I've just bought 5 litres of AS red 7, so I'll see how that goes.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

HDD Ferrous Ferric, is great, slightly coloured so easy to see where it's been applied and it smells....... well it's not awful which is a massive bonus with these types of product


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

What price are people paying for red 7 guys?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

BH korrosol is the best I've used. KKD one is good aswell

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

ICBM said:


> For the purposes of progress, I have ordered some......Will review.


Not ready to review as both cars I have have been decon'd quite well over the last year. I will visit the scrappers and get a bonnet.

I did try some on the windscreen of the black Subaru yesterday, and I was surprised to see no bleeding at all. Then tried a bit on the wheels. This is a 3.0 litre Subaru automatic that gets driven hard so the contamination tends to build quickly. I got some bleeding but only where the liquid pooled. So far I would say the signs are not good. I will try to do the review against Iron X, AF, BH and Dragons breath by next weekend.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

VAG-hag said:


> What price are people paying for red 7 guys?


I picked up a 5l from Autosmart in Norwich, it was £33.60 with the vat £28 without


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

VAG-hag said:


> What price are people paying for red 7 guys?


36 incl VAT from the rep in Glasgow


----------



## MattMazda3Sport (Jul 10, 2016)

Is there a half decent fallout remover I can pick off the shelf from somewhere like halfords? I've ran out and could do with getting some for tomorrow.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Try and find your local AutoSmart rep to sort you out with some Red7.


----------



## MattMazda3Sport (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks Chongo. I'll look into it tomorrow.


----------



## meganemike (Aug 14, 2016)

euge07 said:


> AUTOSMART Red 7, everything else is far far too expensive


I used this for the first time last week on my wheels. What a product 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


SteveEdwards said:


> Used Bh Korrosol and Pm iron off in the past with success (korrosol better) I've just bought 5 litres of AS red 7, so I'll see how that goes.


How did AS red 7 do compared to Korrosal?


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


Brian1612 said:


> I do indeed and can't fault it. The price and dilution is just a massive bonus as is the scent.


A question not only for Brian but anyone else who has used HDD Ferrous Ferric.

Has anyone tried doing the whole car? If so can you remember roughly how much was used? 1/4 1/2 3/4 of a bottle? And was it diluted?

Thanks :thumb:


----------

